# how to start up a 5 gallon tank...



## liljj (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey everyone, well my guppies had fry and i just bought a 5 gallon tank to put them in. I was just wondering what to do to prepare for the fry and how long i should cycle the water for? Anything that will help me get started will be great.



Thanx, liljj


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

liljj,
If I were you, I would leave the fry where they are and move the parents (if they are the only onther fish in there). Otherwise, you should make sure that you take the filter from the 5 gallon and condition it by putting it on your present tank for a week or so. That will help it build up the bacteria that it needs. Maybe someone else has more advice for you.


----------



## liljj (Mar 1, 2006)

thanx for the advice. Well right now the fry are growing up in a breeding trap and i dont think thats a very good home and i cant just put the parents because there are like 4 other fish. Im so confused!!!


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Does you new aquarium have a filter? There are several ways to jumpstart cycling. You also have to be careful of the filter that you use when there are fry involved.

Try placing the breeding trap in the new aquarium and slowly adding aged, dechlorinated water to the aquarium. Make sure that the water is the same temperature. If you can test the water for a couple days, do so and adjust accordingly. Otherwise, do small daily water changes (careful not to suck the little buggers up) and give them some TLC. I agree though...you gotta get them out of the breeding trap.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

awwww, wut a waste of a 5 gallon IMHO. I'd leave the fry in the tank, survival of the fittest. Though the parents and other fish would eat some of them. There's so much to do with a 5 gallon. 10 gallons are cheaper then 5 gallons actualy 10s and make much better grow out tanks because of the extra space. A 5 would be perfect for a mini brackish tank with a small sponge filter, some bright gravel, pvc peices, and pea**** gudgeons, just my input.


----------



## liljj (Mar 1, 2006)

Some people have been saying to fill the 5 gallon with water from my other fish tank so they dont feel a big water change and dont die, but i dont agree...What do u guyz think?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

tank water will be better, same pH, gH, and it has alittle bacteria to start off a colony in you new tank


----------



## liljj (Mar 1, 2006)

so u r saying that i should take the water from my 10 gallon and put it in my 5?


----------



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

STOP! I have cycled three tanks and am about to cycle another. The best thing to do is wait. Preferably a month, but by adding some tank water from a stable tank can speed this up to two weeks. Your best bet is to put your new filter into your old tank for three days then take the filter and a bit of you old substrate and add them into your tank. Then go to your LFS and buy some Cycle, ask for it by name. Add as directed and in another three days, your tank will be sufficiantly cycled.
However I agree with meyerhaus that you should move the parents not the fry.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Sometimes exposing new fry to the air will cause them to become sick an die. I, too, would move the parents. THey will better be able to handle exposure to any hiccups in the cycle of a new aquarium than the fry.

Using established filter media and substrate will give you a nearly instant cycle. But, I wouldn't take the chance with fry.


----------



## liljj (Mar 1, 2006)

ok, thanks evryone for your information.... This will help me allot to raise the fry.


Thanx again, liljj


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

I think that what she is saying though is that they are in a breeding trap and it is not just the parents in there. If the choice is between overcrowding a 5 with adults and conditioning the 5 for the fry, I would go with the latter. Get your filter ready, add some tap water, put some gravel from your cycled tank into the end of some pantyhose and put that in the 5.

What kind of filter are you using in the 5?


----------



## liljj (Mar 1, 2006)

um...a sponge filter.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fill the 5 with 1 gallon from the tank, 4 gallons from the tap. Cycle the tank with the fry in it. Just change lots of water and use the 4X dose of Prime.


> Your best bet is to put your new filter into your old tank for three days


 I agree except use Stablity, not Cycle.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

put a handful of gravel from the established tank into the 5 gallon that will get you through the cycle well enough... Then just siphon the babies from the old tank to the new tank.. Id fill it up halfway or more with old tank water and then add some properly treated new water.

You may want to change 10-15% of the water daily (cleaning uneaten food and waste) to control water quality, but in my experience its not absolutely necessary.

Ive raised batches of fry in completely uncycled tanks before. They produce so little waste and if you clean the uneaten food out its not really going to affect their survival. However, none will probably reach their full potential this way. Its good to be cautious, but some people go a little overboard in my opinion.


----------

